# most irritating couple of NB2



## mandar5 (Oct 14, 2006)

hi guys who do u think is most irritating couple on NACH BALIYE 2?I think its SHWETA TIWARI-RAJA TIWARI.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 19, 2006)

raja looks so dull to be on national tv.shweta should have chosen a rated r superstar like me.


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 20, 2006)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> raja looks so dull to be on national tv.shweta should have chosen a rated r superstar like me.


 yup i agree he looks like a spot boy


----------

